

Show HN: Ptop – writing a task manager from scratch - black-perl
http://black-perl.me/ptop/

======
boundlessdreamz
The screenshots on this page are too small. You should have linked to the
github repo which has larger images.

Did you make this for fun or does it have any advantages or top/htop ?

~~~
black-perl
Well the page has a link to the Github repo, nevermind it's here
[https://github.com/black-perl/ptop](https://github.com/black-perl/ptop)

I guess it's better than top but htop is quite matured, yeah I did this for
fun :)

------
black-perl
GITHUB REPO - [https://github.com/black-perl/ptop](https://github.com/black-
perl/ptop)

